# Crown batteries?



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

Well folks all has gone well, rig's almost done, and I’m at that precarious position now of buying my batteries. The best deal I’m getting here in the northwest appears to be the Crown battery GC 225 at $104 each, with no core charge and delivered! X 20 that’s still a hefty sum!! Has anyone had any experience with these cells? All input would be appreciated. Go to crownbattery.com for info.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

lou-ace said:


> Well folks all has gone well, rig's almost done, and I’m at that precarious position now of buying my batteries. The best deal I’m getting here in the northwest appears to be the Crown battery GC 225 at $104 each, with no core charge and delivered! X 20 that’s still a hefty sum!! Has anyone had any experience with these cells? All input would be appreciated. Go to crownbattery.com for info.


Hi lou,

Crown is located in Fremont, Ohio not far from me. I've been to the factory many times. They appear to be a very good company. The only time I have used their GC batteries was in a GC (golfcart). No problems 

Nice to see batteries made down the street being used 

major


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

I have crown batteries in my car (but not the same kind!!!). 

I have to tell you that I got several bad cells at first, so I could not go very far, but as I got them replaced with new batteries (warranty of course) it seems to work well! Not sure what could have caused the bad cells, but I am still worried every time I drive, despite having a battery monitoring system (home built) now. 

I would recommend lithium, and I am currently saving for a pack!


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Have not used them yet, but they have become the preferred choice of golf carters over Trojan GC line up.


----------



## ZipZap (Oct 24, 2009)

I'll be looking for a new set of batrteries soon. Where here in WA/OR were you able to find a dealer/distributor for Crown. I have used a Seattle bat mfg in the past.
Jon


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Jon,

I know Art's Automotive in Longview, WA (www.artselectricinc.com) was wanting me to try Crown batteries in my Gizmo. I ended up going with LiFePO4s so I don't have experience with the batteries. Art's has been great to deal with on other things and they were very accommodating with the local community college EV Club in getting batteries for their pick-up conversion.

David


----------

